# 75g Discus tank: BB to planted transition



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi again ashtricks - as you know, you & I have had a previous discourse on another forum re: your discus tank and plans for it.

I've used all the plants you mention, with good success in a low-tech environment (with the exception of the brazilian pennywort - so can't comment on that).
Red & Tiger Lotuses have done particularly well, along with grasses, Jumbo Vals, Anubias, and all types of Swords (Echinodorus). You might also consider, if need be, Crypt, Hygro, Ludwigia, Rotala, Java Fern, or Bacopa.

So, I believe your plan so far sounds very good.
Good luck to you.


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

@Paul: Ludwigia, Rotala and crypts are on my list. But will decide only when I see the specimen I will be getting.... I will also check out hygro and bacopa at Ned's next week.
Thanks!


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Eco-Complete - 120lbs. _Go all in_. 

Two large Amazon Swords surrounded by Anubias Nana/Java Fern appropriately for the outer two "islands". Two red, one green Tiger Lotus surrounded by Dwarf Hairgrass/Dwarf Sagittaria for the inner "island". Stagger the islands depth-wise, front to back.

Vals and/or Cyperus Helferi or maybe Hygrophila Angustifolia along the back as needed.

A one bulb 54w T5HO with decent reflector should suffice with pressurized CO2* of course.
EI ferts and 2x week 35 - 40% water changes.

Just a thought.


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Paxx: Your tank looks awesome!!!! 
But, I don't think I am adventurous enough. Will take it step by step. 
The islands idea is really nice. Will definitely consider it!
No CO2, no EI for me  
I love water changes  my fish love water changes


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment. Whatever you decide be sure to "shake" the plants a bit during your water changes so the Discus slime is removed from the leaves.

Good luck and post some pics when you get things rolling.


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a few plants and a piece of driftwood from discusmaniac. 
A couple of stems of blyxa japonica, few java ferns and a clump of Hydrocotyle Japan. They are floating in the main tank after getting an overnight soak in alum water. 
Still haven't got the ecocomplete and planter boxes done. Once that is done, I will post some pics.


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Gave up the idea of eco complete in planter boxes. The plants that I put in the tank are cork screw vals ( A lot of them!), 2 Amazon swords, a bunch of java fern, 2 bulbs of green tiger lotus (gave 4 plants), blyxa japonica 3 stems (one ready to split), cyperus helferi (x2), a few crypts, anubias nana (x2)
All the plants are showing a lot of new growth. hydrocotyle japan is just acting as a net for left over food. So right now it is floating around. Pics soon.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Any pics yet?


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a quick shot of the tank from today morning. There was no light for 3 days coz no one was home.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

---I read your plans but a carpet would look great in that tank


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

dprais1 said:


> ---I read your plans but a carpet would look great in that tank


I agree. But I am taking it slow. A carpet would take lot more effort to keep the tank clean. 
So at least for a year more I will stay away from a carpet. For the same reason, I am staying away from small leaf plants and mosses which will be food nets. 
Once my fish reach the size I want, I will start that path


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

Paxx said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Whatever you decide be sure to "shake" the plants a bit during your water changes so the Discus slime is removed from the leaves.
> 
> Good luck and post some pics when you get things rolling.


shake the plants to remove discus slime? :eek5: ....please enlighten me some as I was clueless to this!


----------

